# Unterverteilung Hausautomation



## domme (16 November 2016)

Hallo zusammen

ich bin gerade dabei meine Elektro zu planen für unser EFH.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage wie groß habt ihr eure Unterverteilung?

Ich bin am überlegen einen Zählerkasten zu setzten in dem die Sicherungen für den Technikraum sind, dann einen Schaltschrank für die Steuerung von Keller und EG und im DG eine kleine Unterverteilung für OG und DG.


Wie habt ihr es gelöst? Bzw wie groß sind eure Verteilungen?

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## dast (16 November 2016)

Hallo Dominik,

wir haben einen Bungalow mit Keller. Technikraum ist zentral im Keller angesiedelt.
Dort habe ich einen Schrank mit Zähler und Sicherungen und daneben nochmal einen mit den ganzen Reihenklemmen, Relais und einer WAGO 750 SPS.
Innerhalb des zweiten Schrank sind im unteren Bereich die 24V Sachen angeordnet und darüber die 230V/400V Sachen.
Darüber habe ich noch einen kleinen Schrank für die 24V LED Versorgung inkl. DMX-Dimmer.


----------



## domme (16 November 2016)

Hey danke für deine Rückmeldung

Wie groß sind deine Schränke?

Hast du Fotos?

Bin mir bei der größe die man benötigt noch unsicher


----------



## Fabpicard (16 November 2016)

Solange du noch die Möglichkeit dazu hast, plane mindestens eine Nummer größer ein, als du denkst...
Denn jetzt ist es noch kein Problem und kostet nur unwesentlich mehr Geld. Später wird es dann richtig aufwändig und teuer, wenn der Schrank doch zu klein ist 

MfG Fabsi


----------

